# Help Please In Identifying A Logo



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I've spent a couple of hours 'googling' in vain. :wallbash:

First thought was First Independent Polish Republic and their state railway (PKW), but they only existed from 1918-39 and the logo prominently features the number '25' so possibly not.










Anybody able to cast some light ?

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> I've spent a couple of hours 'googling' in vain. :wallbash:
> 
> First thought was First Independent Polish Republic and their state railway (PKW), but they only existed from 1918-39 and the logo prominently features the number '25' so possibly not.
> 
> ...


Julian, crossed hammers are a sign or emblem connected with mining, and pretty well international. One is normally like a sledge hammer (to the left) and one more like an ice pick (to the right) - I'd have a look in that vein (terrible pun :wallbash: ) if I were you, and for some reason I'm thinking South African but don't know why? :yes:

Anyhow, I well remember the symbol in use by the NUM predecessors and similar.


----------

